# Captive Ring---everyone Scared?



## bill (May 21, 2004)

107 views and only couple replies.

Seems to be getting quiet


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i dont think i am scared but i think i will have to purchase more tools for this project??


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I can barely make a square peg round at this point so this will definitely be a challenge for me..........lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Well i dont think i am scared but i think i will have to purchase more tools for this project??


what tools?


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

bill said:


> what tools?


More coolant. :brew:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> what tools?


WHAT TOOLS ????...LOL..I dunno specifically...but I can tell ya without reservation that the two dozen tools I have on hand WON'T get the job done.

You 'baited' me into giving it a shot...so now I have shot and fell back.. :tongue:

You'll have to do this 'un without geezer help, Bill.. I'm too old to go thru the aggravation I went thru last night trying that again...:rotfl:


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in, just have to find a piece of wood and time to mess it up.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

well I can only think of a "Capture ring tool" that would help some but I have made capture rings without the tool. I made a couple yesterday  I am going to make another today as I have thought of a better project to "submit" as my entry LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hopefilly I will be in, but spare time has been scarce.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Ooh, and yes I am scared.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Ooh, and yes I am scared.


LOL


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not entering the contest ,just wanted to show you that they can be done by the inexperienced,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,each of these were done on my first attempt a few years ago,and on an old cheapie lathe sold by Sears.

I had two rings started but one broke.......I believe the smaller rings are harded to keep in one piece as the radius being smaller increases your margin for error as its a tighter circle.

Come on guys and gals I want to see some success from you all.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I ain't scared!!! I am on vacation!!:headknock


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

my first attempt, or rough draft


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I ain't scared!!! I am on vacation!!:headknock


Ok but once you get that new lathe, you have to pick the month's challenge next


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Ok but once you get that new lathe, you have to pick the month's challenge next


Already have one in mind.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice, I am working on a new piece ! Used CA to re-enforce the ring, and I like the finish I got with the glue. Maybe I will get it finished this morning. Will be looking forward to see what Bobby does ! LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> Hopefilly I will be in, but spare time has been scarce.


Spare time?? What's that? I heard my lathe whimper as I walked by the other day - I think it needs a shot of juice.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Someone needs to figure out how to add 12 more hours to the 24 hour day! I have 2 or 3 ideas but need some time. I'll have something to turn it 'teach'. 8*)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I made 3 different things with rings...one was a hit with the locals and had to make 5 just so I would have one to show lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

bill said:


> I made 3 different things with rings...one was a hit with the locals and had to make 5 just so I would have one to show lol


How would a captive ring duck call work when combined with a lanyard? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

slip knot said:


> How would a captive ring duck call work when combined with a lanyard? Sounds interesting.


HMMMM... ET I think Slip just challenged ya.. LOL


----------

